# Heatwave Killed my Tigers!!!



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Weather in the UK has been extremely hot for the past few weeks with temperature as high as 37C!!! My tank temperature reached nearly 30C! I used a fan to cool down but did not help much, it reduced down to about 27C.

One by one, my aldult tiger shrimps were dying and head count now reaches 11 death!! Only three alduts left and they are all females, so no eggs for now.
Luckly all the baby tigers were alive an kicking! So I will just have to wait until these grow up to have another reproductive population.

I must add that despite the tigers dying off, the cherries are tough as hell! They do not seem to be bothered at all by the heat. They remain calm as usual. During the heat wave, the dying tigers were not responsive to food and they would reach up to the surface of the water or near the water outlet to ‘cool’ down but to find them dead the next day. So watch out if they rise to the top of the surface!! During this time, the cherries continued to feed and stay at the bottom! Still no eggs from the cherries yet!!!! WHY?? I need to buy more in case mine are all females.

Hope the hot weather is over soon!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the tigers. They are very sensitive to temperature changes. Hopefully the young ones will make it to adulthood.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about your lost mate. Could you try adding more fans to lower the temperature a bit more? My cherry shrimp temperature reached 90F or 32C for a few days now and they're still prolific.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Weather in London is now back to normal at last! So tank temperature is around 25C (with fan). Hopefully this will be ok for now. I am not worried about the cherries as they are really tough!


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I don't know if this will help but in the reef aquarium realm they use chillers a lot. I understand your hot spell is past but I have one in storage just in case. I had a friend with several salt tanks talk me into getting one.

It kills me to hear about your loss. I am sorry to hear it.
dale


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

dale, thanks for the suggestion. I may have to look into the cooler solution for future heatwave.

I am wondering that those Tigers that survived perhaps they will pass on their heat reisitant genes to next generations and eventually I have a 'tough' strain of Tigers??


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry about your Tigers.  

I lost my only adult male but still have my only adult female and the shrimplets.

I've been aiming fans at the tanks too.....thank goodness it's a little cooler today.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello,

I had a population of bee shrimp relatively resistant to the high temperetures. I´ve got them breading the most resistant specimen every summer, 3 years over. They are living with a water temperature around 30ºC.

Last week in Spain the temperature got up on 43ºC, and the most of them was died when the water Temp. got 33ºC (coolling fans stopped to work for some days in my absence), over 100 shrimp was died, but a little group have get survive at the heatwave.

I hope you would recover you shrimp population so fast as possible.

Greets from Spain


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

S&S, strange (perhaps not!) that males are more sensitive to heat! We now have proofs that females are stronger even in the invertebrates! 

xema, keep up the heat resistant colonies!! With global warming, we may have to prepare our shrimps for that too!


----------

